
CIA Frankfurt “Hacking” Center Probe Begins - rrggrr
http://www.voanews.com/a/germany-wikileaks-cia/3755363.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
rrggrr
It appears from the outside that CIA's biggest security vulnerability is gap
between its employees values and management's values. I come to conclusion
having read The Human Factor, Legacy of Ashes, Snowden's various comments,
etc.

The dissonance of being a manager at CIA, with all that authority, power and
money at your disposal... only to have to literally serve the needs of your 20
and 30 year old employees in ways your counterparts in the military and your
predecessors never had to.

------
mtgx
Something tells me they'll delay the investigation until after the election
and then it will be cancelled for "lack of evidence."

